
Mrusty v0.3.0 – Mruby safe bindings for Rust - dragostis
https://github.com/anima-engine/mrusty
======
zmanian
It would be great to connect this work up with the Rust Bridge project.
[https://github.com/rustbridge](https://github.com/rustbridge)

~~~
dragostis
Good idea! I'll take a look into it.

~~~
zmanian
Dherman is the founder of Mozilla Research and it is spare time project for
him.

There is a fair amount of activity in their slack.

[https://rustbridge.slack.com/messages/general/](https://rustbridge.slack.com/messages/general/)

which you can join from here

[http://rustbridge-community-slackin.herokuapp.com/](http://rustbridge-
community-slackin.herokuapp.com/)

